

New Batch of Myspace Beta Invites Sent. - crisnoble

I finally got my beta invite tonight, looks amazing so far. Anyone else get their invite tonight?
======
jovanjovic
I signed up for the invite 30 days ago and still nothing. Do you mind sending
me an invite so I can test out the new myspace? I've been a long fan of
myspace since 2008 and and it never failed me down. My email is
joca-5@hotmail. Thanks in advance :D

------
jameswyse
I completely skipped out on myspace last time, even back in it's early days I
remember thinking it was a horrible website.

The preview looks interesting though, still waiting on my invite to check it
out.

------
laquan_is_great
Looking at the new site I have a feeling that they spent too much on
designers, and not enough on user experience, but I don't have an invite to
the new myspace yet.

------
itswitch
I got one, but didn't get to check it out yet. Will edit this once I do.

------
omnivore
It certainly looks nice.

------
kevinyun
just got 1 last night! design's looking awesome

------
kns
still waiting on mine :@

